# Kelp 4 less humic acid or extreme blend?



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I was looking to start using HA this year and was going to purchase some from kelp 4 less. I'm deciding which to choose. I can either get there straight 80% HA, or there extreme blend with humic, fulvic, kelp and amino acids. I can't seem to find the amount of HA the extreme blend has in it. Being that's the main thing I was looking to add, I didn't know if I should just go with the humic acid instead. Looking for some thoughts from TLF on which way to go...


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

I purchased the Extreme Blend and the Yucca to use on my lawn, shrubs and trees. Can't really provide you with a scientific reason for doing so. It is supposedly their most popular blend. Having the kelp probably swayed my decision because of the mirco nutrients. I used for the first time this week with a hose end sprayer and had no problem mixing or spraying.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

gpbrown60 said:


> I purchased the Extreme Blend and the Yucca to use on my lawn, shrubs and trees. Can't really provide you with a scientific reason for doing so. It is supposedly their most popular blend. Having the kelp probably swayed my decision because of the mirco nutrients. I used for the first time this week with a hose end sprayer and had no problem mixing or spraying.


Yeah, I like the fact it has kelp too. I guess it's just I wasn't sure if the straight humic acid would be better than the extreme blend being humic acid is the main thing I was thinking about adding. I'm not really sure if the extreme blend contains a lot less humic acid than the straight humic. I don't think it really says on the kelp 4 less site. I'm leaning toward the extreme blend too anyways so I think that's what I'll get.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I have both. I'm only using HA this season though and that because if the n ext products I have. It's cheap enough to just buy both and use them as needed.

Extreme blend for spring and fall
Humic acid for every other month.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> I have both. I'm only using HA this season though and that because if the n ext products I have. It's cheap enough to just buy both and use them as needed.
> 
> Extreme blend for spring and fall
> Humic acid for every other month.


Good idea. Only issue is I went ahead and purchased a bag of the extreme blend yesterday. Shipping costs as much as the 1 pound bag does. I'll see how the extreme blend goes and maybe grab a bag of humic acid later on.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Kelp4Less has a YouTube channel with a couple videos about the Extreme Blend. Here's one I watched recently:

How to mix Extreme Blend

There seems to be conflicting information in the video vs. the literature online.

Here is one question I asked:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

crussell said:


> Kelp4Less has a YouTube channel with a couple videos about the Extreme Blend. Here's one I watched recently:
> 
> How to mix Extreme Blend
> 
> ...


Interesting thanks. I did see the video and there does seem to be some conflicting information on how much to use. I'm still learning about humic acid so one question for you. Why would you use it for a foliar spray? From what I understand humic acid works best with the intention of a soil drench. Again I'm not questioning what your using it for, just trying to understand better.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Good point - I don't know enough about it to say what is best, but I will say the reason I do foliar is because I'm always mixing it with my FAS and PGR applications. I think you probably understand correctly, maybe I should try a soil drench app.

I'm still confused on how much to use for foliar. They gave a range of 2 lbs for maintenance, and up to 11 lbs max? That leaves a lot in between...


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Yeah that is a large range difference. From what I understand there is no real set guideline when it comes to humic acid. I'm going to have to do some more research on how much to use with either a foliar or soil app. Maybe start on there recommend low amount and increase? With something like this though it will be hard to know if your using more than is needed or not as I don't think it will do any real damage using too much.


----------

